# Beware of fake spark plugs



## 04 Titaco (May 23, 2012)

A little back story first, so you can learn from my mistakes:

My two Nissans needed plugs replaced since they reached 100k miles. Went to my local O'Reilly's to price some OEM plugs (NGK double plat.). $10 a pop, ouch! I needed 12 of them (Titan and Sentra). I personally run NGK plugs on anything and everything I can. Its a very high quality plug and its one that has never given me any issues. 

After a few minutes of searching on Ebay and making an offer, I had 12 plugs being shipped to me for $83! What a deal I thought. 
A few days later plugs arrived, I give them a once over. They looked good, or in other words nice and shiny.

A couple weeks later I finally get around to installing them...as I'm removing the old plugs and comparing them to the new plugs I noticed a couple subtle differences, but I really didn't give them much thought.

As I finally get around to installing the final plug I noticed that the build quality of this particular plug looks terrible...that should've been a red flag...but I was too proud of myself for having saved $50, so on it went.
I go to start up my vehicles and they crank a little longer than usual, uh oh! They both start to run rough, but smooth out after about 10 seconds...double uh oh! 

I drive them around the block and everything seems to be running fine now. I convince myself I was just overreacting...

After a couple of days, I'm still thinking about that last sorry looking spark plug I installed...I start to wonder if there's even such a thing as counterfeit spark plugs...I decide to do a quick Google search...triple uh oh!! and an AAAAHHHHH SHHHHIIII......

I find that NGK plugs are one of the most commonly counterfeited spark plugs.
I run to O'reilly's and buy a set from them and pull the set of plugs I installed and do a comparison...this is what I found....
BTW NGK has an article on their website on how to spot counterfeit plugs.


----------



## 04 Titaco (May 23, 2012)

well I got some pics to go with the post, but I cant attach them??


----------



## billhappy (Jun 14, 2015)

many thanks for the heads up info sincerely billhappy


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

I hope you notified ebay, and you should share the listing and seller so no one else gets taken.


----------



## davidjones (Aug 21, 2015)

That is why it is rightly said that before buying any such electronic item proper consultation with dealing person is of much necessity. Never compromise your safety for money.


----------



## derekbrian (Oct 2, 2015)

That is why it is the best saying in your case "As much sugar you put, that much sweetness it will provide". If you have no knowledge about plugs, it will be better to take the advice of qualified mechanic.


----------

